# Diverse Probleme mit Logitech G35



## Oxid (29. September 2010)

Hallo alle,

gestern ist mein G35 hier angekommen und die Euphorie ist im Moment erstmal gedämpft...

Habe mit dem Headset folgende Probleme:
*
Problem Nr. 1:*
Es gibt es so eine Art Verzögerung bei dem Mikrofon: Ich höre mich z.b. in Teamspeak immer mit c.a. einer Sekunde Verzögerung. Das gleiche auch wenn ich im G35 Treiber einen Haken bei ''Stimme abspielen'' setze.

kurios: Wenn ich in der Systemsteuerung unter Sound -> Reiter Aufnahme -> Eigenschaften G35 Mikrofon -> Reiter Abhören den Hacken bei ''dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden'' setze verschwindet die Verzögerung.  Das bringt mir aber leider nichts da ich meine eigene Stimme wirklich nur in Teamspeak hören will. Lasse ich den oben beschriebenen Hacken drinnen ist meine Mikro auf Dauersenden eingestellt (also eine Stimmaktivierung wie bei TS) und ich höre mich doppelt: einmal sofort (wegen dem oben beschriebenen Hacken) und danach nochmal mit Verzögerung. (So wie ohne den Hacken eben auch.)

*Das zweite Problem*:
Ich höre meine eigene Stimme im Teamspeak nur Mono und zwar auf der rechten Ohrmuschel, wenn die Sourround Funktion ausgeschaltet ist. Mit aktiviertem Sourrund funktioniert es ohne Probleme.

Der von vielen Usern beschriebene Sound Bug (Tinitus artiges Fiepen) tritt bei mir nicht auf, oder meine Ohren sind zu schlecht...
Die PID (Seriennummer an der Rechten Seite des Ohrbügels) lautet ML025. Laut einigen Amazon Rezensionen sind Headsets mit einer PID unter 943 fehlerhaft, es wird sich jedoch nur auf den Tinitus-Bug bezogen, welcher bei mir ja nicht auftritt.
Mein Betriebssystem ist* Windows 7* Home Premium *64Bit*.
Meine Vermutung ist das der 64Bit Treiber von fehlerhaft ist, da ich noch von keinem 32Bit User mit gleichen Problemen gelesen habe.


Folgendes habe ich *schon ausprobiert*:


alle Soundtreiber neu installiert / aktualisiert. (inklusive zig nerviger Restarts)
verschiedene USB Ports ausprobiert
massenweise Google-Ergebnisse und das Logitech Forum durchkämmt

Hat hier jemand vergleichbare Probleme und / oder Workarounds und Lösungen zu diesen? Hoffe jemand kann helfen. Morgen wird auf jeden Fall des Logitech Support kontaktiert, falls ich da was rausfinde kommt es hier rein.

Grüße
Oxid


----------



## Oxid (30. September 2010)

Hab vorher den Support angerufen. Wollten alles genau wissen und geben die Fehler an die Technikabteilung weiter. Bekomme in den folgenden Tagen eine Mail oder nen Rückruf. Bin ja mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Das Mono-Teamspeak Problem hab ich mittlerweile selbst gelöst, jedoch nicht wirklich optimal: Hab den G35 Treiber runtergeschmissen und benutzt jetzt grade den der von Windows beim Anschließen automatisch installiert wird. Die verzögerung bei dem Mic ist aber immernoch da. =/

Wenn ich das innerhalb von 14 Tagen nicht geregelt bekomme geht das eadset zurück an Amazon.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei den 2 Problemen hätte ich es gleich zurückgeschickt. Aber Logitech hat ziemlich guten Support, von daher warte ab, was sie sagen.


----------



## Oxid (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja wenn ich die innerhalb der 14 Tage RÜckgaberecht nicht behoben bekomme geht das Teil zurück. Von einem 100€ Headset darf man auch problemfreie Funktion erwarten, wie ich finde...


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Oktober 2010)

Schick es einfach zurück und freue dich auf ein Fehlerfreies Exemplar.
Es gibt immer wieder schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub für Logitech ist es um Welten günstiger ihm gleich ein neues Headset zu schicken, als sein jetziges zu reparieren usw.


----------



## Oxid (3. Oktober 2010)

Denkt ihr echt das es ein Hardwareproblem ist? Mhm naja einen Versuch wärs wert...


----------



## peppnick (3. Oktober 2010)

Oxid schrieb:


> Denkt ihr echt das es ein Hardwareproblem ist? Mhm naja einen Versuch wärs wert...


ne denke ich nicht......


----------



## Oxid (3. Oktober 2010)

Eben, ich auch nicht... 
Und damit wäre eine Umtausch Aktion sinnlos.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Oktober 2010)

Nix ist sinnlos, 
Es gibt eine bestimmte Produktionsreihe die diesen Fehler hat.
Wenn du noch eins erwischt hast ist es Pech.
Tausch es um und du kriegst ein neues, das zu 99% kein altes (fehlerhaftes) Exemplar sein wird


----------



## peppnick (3. Oktober 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Nix ist sinnlos,
> Es gibt eine bestimmte Produktionsreihe die diesen Fehler hat.
> Wenn du noch eins erwischt hast ist es Pech.
> Tausch es um und du kriegst ein neues, das zu 99% kein altes (fehlerhaftes) Exemplar sein wird



der hat ja schon die neue serie mit der nummer "ML025" das wäre echt mieß von logitech wenn das überarbeitete HS ein anderen fehler hat.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Oktober 2010)

Dann kanns nur ein Defekt sein also ---> umtauschen.
Wenn das nächste wieder defekt ist fress ich einen Besen ^^, aber das kommt hoffentlich nicht vor.


----------



## peppnick (4. Oktober 2010)

oh man mach mir keine angst, ich hab die selber nummer und bei mir kommt die stimmer auch nach knapp 1 sekunde.......


----------



## Oxid (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja nachdem sich die Logitech Support Tante nicht gemeldet hat und ich keine Lust habe denen hinterher zu rennen hab ich es heute zurückgeschickt und mir ein Roccat Kave bestellt. Hab keine Lust jetzt ewig nach Lösungen für Problemen zu suchen...
Umtausch ist echt sinnlos, auch mit einem neuen G35 würde sich da nichts ändern, ich bin mir sicher das es ein Software Problem ist, in welcher Form auch immer. Warum denke ich so? Weil man zig Threads in anderen Foren über Google finden kann die das gleiche oder ähnliche Probleme beschreiben. Es ist also keine Einzelfall sondern das Problem haben offensichtlich mehrere Leute.


----------

